# Summer pasture for pairs



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Last fall I posted an add for summer pasture. Well yesterday I got a call from someone that has some pasture, well they are asking $47 for a cow calf pair. I think that is a bit high.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

May I ask what you get for the $47 and for how long?

I had neighbor who wanted to rent from us and was looking to pay about that for the year per acre. An acre here should easy handle a cow if taken care of.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I was also wondering what $47 of pasture would get a person in Wyoming. A mesquite tree infested pasture that I have leased requires about 7 acres per animal unit that costs me $10 per acre per yr.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

This is near Cheyenne, so there would be more grass there than say near Rawlins. I don't know how many acres it is, but $47 per month per pay is a bit high. I did call them back, and evidently they did get someone to lease it. fortunately for me I already have a pasture for this year.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

No experience in renting pasture but have rented out farm land by the year here and in the last twenty yearsis varied from $20 to about $50 per acre per year. Would have been happy to rent the land which was open crop land per animal at $20 per month on long term lease.


----------



## Stewartfarmer (Jul 6, 2019)

Not going to help you much,but up here in eastern Canada we pay 100$ per cow/calf pair for the summer (Jun 1+October 31)
That's looking after the water and the fences.


----------

